
MySpeech.js – small library for web speech API - hermawan22
https://github.com/hermawan22/mySpeech
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
hermawan22
Ah, thanks for your info. :)

